# Come on, we've all been there..



## Dave70 (13/5/16)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3587931/Tweeds-Heads-man-gets-penis-stuck-spanner.html


----------



## barls (13/5/16)

ummmm no sorry can't say i have been there.


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/5/16)

Gives a whole new meaning to 'get a tool on it'!!


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/5/16)

Bet he would have preferred they replaced the words "tiny angle grinder" with meat axe.


----------



## Airgead (13/5/16)

One of our hosting clients sent us a set of steel cock rings once as a thank you (they run an online *ahem* adult products *ahem* boutique so it does kind of make sense). 

Never been game to try them... . For that exact reason. 

I'm not sure the thought of a burly fire-fighter cutting a steel ring off my tackle with an angle grinder while his mates sit around and laugh would do much to get the missus in the mood. 

Though, thinking about it, the fire-fighters probably would.... Even more reason to leave them in the bottom drawer methinks.


----------



## GABBA110360 (13/5/16)

9/16 or 5/8 fair go


----------



## GABBA110360 (13/5/16)

9/16 or was it 5/8 fair dinkum


----------



## TSMill (13/5/16)

Freak. I use mine for twisting my nuts only.


----------



## spog (13/5/16)

The biggest " ring " spanner as posted on the story is only 17 mm...ppffff .
Japs eye people...japs eye.


----------



## Mardoo (13/5/16)

Airgead said:


> I'm not sure the thought of a burly fire-fighter cutting a steel ring off my tackle with an angle grinder while his mates sit around and laugh would do much to get the missus in the mood


Now, that really depends on the missus…


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/9/17)

I haven't been here but a few comedy movies have, poor wee lassie would have been quite embarrassed, me thinks.
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bristol-41167296


----------



## Bribie G (6/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I haven't been here but a few comedy movies have, poor wee lassie would have been quite embarrassed, me thinks.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bristol-41167296


You should always do a poo _before _and not _during _a date. 

That way your date will remain tight and not embarrass you.


----------



## earle (6/9/17)

.


----------



## earle (6/9/17)

Mardoo said:


> Now, that really depends on the missus…



Probably NSFW so not hyperlinked - www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBjxFS73o3k

Edit: to get rid of preview - turns out it is hyperlinked


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/9/17)

Maybe that's where the term 'glory hole' originated.


----------



## Lionman (6/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I haven't been here but a few comedy movies have, poor wee lassie would have been quite embarrassed, me thinks.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bristol-41167296



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

That is seriously funny, what a story to tell the grandkids.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/9/17)

I kinda nearly feel sorry for people of such predicaments but, actually no, I don't.
Heard a nurses scathing story about a Melbourne Mayor that had to have a TV remote control removed from his col...

As for fiction: here:


----------



## TheWiggman (6/9/17)

And the term 'flogging spanner'


----------



## Droopy Brew (7/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I haven't been here but a few comedy movies have, poor wee lassie would have been quite embarrassed, me thinks.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bristol-41167296


HAhaha. Ive heard of glazing before on tinder dates but double glazing with poo is out there.
What will these crazy kids think of next?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/9/17)

I did wonder if they had broken the window previously and was trying to think of a scheme to crowd fund for the money, Bill Bailey would be the only person I could think of capable of coming up with a story like that.


----------



## earle (7/9/17)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Dave70 (7/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I haven't been here but a few comedy movies have, poor wee lassie would have been quite embarrassed, me thinks.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bristol-41167296



Trapped, inverted in a compromising position and alone in a bathroom with a man she just met on Tinder. 
If that were me, a piece of shit stuck in the double glazing would have quickly become the least of my worries.


----------



## Droopy Brew (7/9/17)

Her arse obviously wasnt as beautiful as yours Dave. You would have fairly been shitting once half a dozen firies came in the door too I imagine.


----------



## evoo4u (7/9/17)

TheWiggman said:


> And the term 'flogging spanner'



And I always thought the pronunciation of that famous German brand was STAR-WILLIE...


----------

